# The Surefire M6 thread compendium



## BSBG (Aug 10, 2008)

There is a bit of a resurgence in interest in the M6 lately due to the multiple rechargeable battery and bulb options available. Here is my attempt to collect a bunch of interesting threads in one place. I know there are some I missed, feel free to add links, or send them to me and I can edit this first post with them . I left out "for sale" threads even though they may contain a lot of good info. 

*Convince me threads:*

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/138564

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/166786

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/202716

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/194640

*Various Generations:*

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/183647

*The original M6R:*
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=79916

*Bulb options:*

X-LOLA:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/142517

Various Turbohead and bulb options:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=79756

old vs. new MN20:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/126729

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/180052

Lumensfactory:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/170013

MN61 and more:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/94539

Beamshots:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/159186

Great pics and real world shots:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/145511

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/193060

1111 vs MN21 vs MN61 vs 1185:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/199605

Mag5761 vs M6 w/ 1185: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/198835

Big Leef comparison:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/185079&highlight=leef
*
Rechargeable configurations:
*https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/200643&highlight=5761

*
Spare bulb for FM's holder fits inside:*
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3032781
*
2008/9 regulated pack development:*
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/215806

* The shootout: * https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/204157


----------



## ttran97 (Aug 10, 2008)

Great job with the list of helpful threads! The second link needs to be fixed, though...double "http:"

Here are a couple more "Convince me" threads:

Your honest opinion on SF M6?

Different Generations of M6


----------



## DM51 (Aug 10, 2008)

Excellent idea for a thread! Many thanks for bringing it all together - very useful indeed.

I've added it to the "Threads of Interest" sticky in this section.


----------



## jumpstat (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks BSBG and DM51......this would benefit many people..


----------



## kurni (Aug 12, 2008)

2nd link is broken; you have double http.


----------



## BSBG (Aug 12, 2008)

kurni said:


> 2nd link is broken; you have double http.




&%$#@! computer... I edited it already and it displays correctly but links wrong... It should work now.


----------



## leukos (Dec 31, 2008)

BSBG,

Maybe you could add wquiles thread about creating another rechargeable M6 solution to your list: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/215806


----------



## BSBG (Jan 1, 2009)

leukos said:


> BSBG,
> 
> Maybe you could add wquiles thread about creating another rechargeable M6 solution to your list: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/215806



Done!


----------



## greenLED (Jan 1, 2009)

:twothumbs: BSBG!

Compendium threads are great - subscribed.


----------



## skillet (Dec 12, 2011)

This thread needs a bump for anybody that has joined in the last year....


----------



## Brigadier (Dec 12, 2011)

Just joined last Friday. I like the light alot, although I am surprised by the large size of the hotspot. The one on my 9ANT Commander is much, much tighter and rounder, and throws further, even though it is only 140 lumens. But the bulb/battery/configuration verstility over the locked-in 9ANT is definitely a big, big plus.


----------



## Helmut.G (Dec 12, 2011)

It was mentioned in some thread that newer M6 models have got a different reflector with much heavier texturizing, which gives them less throw. Maybe that's what you're seeing.


----------



## Brigadier (Dec 12, 2011)

Boy, if that's the case, bummer. I bought the M6 for throw!!!



Helmut.G said:


> It was mentioned in some thread that newer M6 models have got a different reflector with much heavier texturizing, which gives them less throw. Maybe that's what you're seeing.


----------



## hron61 (Dec 12, 2011)

Brigadier said:


> Boy, if that's the case, bummer. I bought the M6 for throw!!!




hmmm, how can one tell just by looking at an m6 from the a side view that it has an older reflector? serial numbers? i know the flat bezel ones qualify.


----------



## angelofwar (Dec 13, 2011)

Awesome idea! All the M6 stuff in one place!

You can add this thread here to the bulb option:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?236279-N1-in-an-M6


----------

